
Bay Area subway and rail costs: Why are they among the highest in the world? - jseliger
https://sf.curbed.com/2018/6/18/17464616/bay-area-subway-train-rail-costs-price-bart-muni
======
etiennemarcel
"In Paris, a single planning organization, the RATP, dictates routes and
spending for new infrastructure. Individual transit agencies operate trains
and buses, they do not plan or construct their own expansions." If only... The
new metro lines (around Paris) have been a turf war between many agencies and
levels of government.

In everyday life, some suburban trains have to change drivers when they enter
and exit Paris because the railways belong to a different organization...

------
trevyn
Maybe the real genius of the Bay Area is to put a lot of wealthy engineers
face to face with huge examples of inefficiency and see what comes out: Elon
Musk inventions!

